# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Get Anabolics.com ?

## will_work

Has any one tried anything from them ? i mean it seems like a rip off but who knows you know i had to ask .Oral TestiBol is there new product...and thees guys keep calling me like crazy and keep telling me that TestiBol is better then steroids lol. has any one tried any thing from get anabolics.com ? 
m e s o-bolin,Tridenosen H, Derma-Tropin hGH, corTESTEN ??

----------


## Dukkit

dun dun dun

----------


## Amorphic

looks like crap to me

----------


## Merc..

From Anthony Roberts blog...


*A lot of people have been asking about a new steroid site and free newelstter…*


Basically, there is a bunch of advertisements in some major magazines, advertising a free newsletter about steroids . It essentially looks like the newsletter “Anabolic Insider” from several years ago. If you’re unfamiliar with this story, basically Jeff Summers (Real Name: Bart Harcourt) put out this newsletter and in addition published a steroid book (hint: it’s updated every year). John Cribbs (google him to see what a douche he is) was a silent partner (he published several other failed magazines, like “Pump” and “Hardcore Muscle”). Dave McAuliff was an editor in both of those failed projects. 

Anyway, back to “Anabolic Insider”…

Summers/Harcourt and the author of the “other” steroid book (not mine!) actually got the information on Paper Anabolics first (good researching), by talking to the guy who first produced them (their source/contact), and they were the first to let readers know all about them. Then they betrayed their source/contact, by publishing photos of the products, and in addition putting the instructions on how to make them in the book. As a side note, many inferior brands of paper anabolics currently on the market are produced by moderators on that authors message board (at least half of which are/were sources, when I last looked).

Needless to say, that was a total scumbag move, to befriend someone, get some of their products and their manufacturing process, then post pics and instructions on both. Total scumbag kinda shit. But hey, that was years ago, and most people in the AAs world forgot what Bill did back then (oops! I said his name!). Jeff and his main author (Bill) sued each other not long after. Google all of those names, and you’ll find posts (all over the net) where each of them badmouths the other and lets us know the “truth about” the other. They both claim the other is a liar, a backstabber, etc…I know at least one is correct about the other. 

But I’m not saying who…

Anyway, Jeff Summers passed away a week or two ago, but this new newsletter looks like his old style. Well, it turns out that John Cribbs is at it again, with his shady ass newsletter. The “owner” of the newsletter (again, I don’t feel like mentioning who they are, but you can find their ads in several bodybuilding rags, and they regularly spam all the big sites) is Dave McAuliff… Dave McAuliff is listed as the owner, though I understand Cribbs is also involved.

A whois search on any of the associated sites turns up nothing. You can’t find out who they’re registered to, can’t find out who owns anything associated with them, no trail, paper or electronic is really apparent. For the most part, you can’t find any connection to Cribbs, though I know he’s involved…and Dave McAuliff has been involved with several Cribbs products in the past, and owns this one (at least in part).
The newsletter features the worlds “#1 authority” on anabolic steroids (”Dr. Daniel Decanatti” aka “Dr.Deca ”). Google that name if you want to see what newsletter I’m talking about. 

The funny thing is that the worlds #1 authority on steroids has never been published anywhere, never written anything, and nobody knows who he is. Oh…and the entire newsletter is ads for supplements, for the most part (but hell, so are all the major magazines on the news stands). If you make a purchase from them, the name that shows up on your credit card statement is “AAS Labs” (no, I’m not kidding). 

I called up to find that info out, and the sales rep would barely let me off the phone. It’s a hard sell, and really an uncomfortable phone call…especially when the operator is offering you “sick deals, bro” and you’re trying to get just enough information to trash the company he works for. 

Anyway, since people have been asking me, that’s the deal with the newsletter (google “Dr.Deca” or “Daniel Decanatti” to find out what this site/newsletter is all about). It’s basically produced by people who have pretty much tanked several magazines already, gone bust in more than one failed business attempt, and are considered huge scam artists and scumbags by everyone in the industry (this is the actual industry I’m talking about, not the people on message boards, who likely don’t know a shred about this kind of thing). 

Buyer beware and all that shit.

----------


## will_work

> From Anthony Roberts blog...
> 
> 
> *A lot of people have been asking about a new steroid site and free newelstter*
> 
> 
> Basically, there is a bunch of advertisements in some major magazines, advertising a free newsletter about steroids . It essentially looks like the newsletter Anabolic Insider from several years ago. If youre unfamiliar with this story, basically Jeff Summers (Real Name: Bart Harcourt) put out this newsletter and in addition published a steroid book (hint: its updated every year). John Cribbs (google him to see what a douche he is) was a silent partner (he published several other failed magazines, like Pump and Hardcore Muscle). Dave McAuliff was an editor in both of those failed projects. 
> 
> Anyway, back to Anabolic Insider
> ...


holly s*!t merc wow.... thanks for all that info homie. i goggled most of the names you gave me and thats crazy.you know i asked this question before on a different site and no one could answer the question...but i know what your talking about bro. its funny i still have some old Anabolic Insiders laying around and YES AT ONE POINT AND TIME I DID GET SUCKED IN AND BOUGH A STACK FROM IMPACT Nutrition AND GOT RIPPED OFF it was like Equibolan,Maxteron,genEAG HGH,DermaGAIN and iv all so got ripped off again with Testdren ADP (By Harcourt & Johnston)lol and Dynabolan witch i bought 6 bottles of it and it at $150 a bottle  :1laugh:  and it didn't do sh!t but that was a long time ago

----------

